# When do male whites tree frogs start calling?



## twydell (Jul 29, 2008)

does anyone know when male whites tree frogs start calling? or do they sometimes not call at all?

im pretty sure i have a girl and a boy, because the 1 i suspect is male is a lot smaller, from the same batch bred this year. and more active they are under a year old. the female is really fat, longer, and just sits in 1 spot for hours and does nothing lol.

its just bugging me because ive seen how loud they can be on youtube, and i want mine to sing like that too! lol :2thumb:


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

they usually start calling once they've reached maturity, but sometimes sooner! and judging by mine and others, this is at around a 9mths to a yr old. occasionally you will hear practice croaks before this.


----------



## twydell (Jul 29, 2008)

i hear little yelps at night sometimes, like squakes?


----------



## twydell (Jul 29, 2008)

i try encouraging them by playing videos of other craoking frogs, and join in, but it never works and i just look like a twat lol.


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

twydell said:


> i try encouraging them by playing videos of other craoking frogs, and join in, but it never works and i just look like a twat lol.


been there done that :whistling2:
although the last time i did it the other day and they croaked back for the first time :flrt:


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

mine are about 9 months and I have 3 out of the 4 croaking like nutters :flrt::flrt:


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

twydell said:


> i try encouraging them by playing videos of other craoking frogs, and join in, but it never works and i just look like a twat lol.


i lol'd


----------



## jack14 (Oct 4, 2008)

i fed mine before and i coughed and one of them started calling it was like a high pitch squeak


----------

